# Shipping Wine to US from Canada



## Dom Lausic (May 5, 2020)

Hey Everyone! Hope you're all keeping well!

Has anyone shipped a bottle(s) of wine to the US from Canada? I have a couple of wines I wanted to enter into the Winemaker Mag Competition that closes this June 01, 2020. I believe Canada Post/US Post will not ship alcohol. I tried UPS, as I believe they are privatized(??), but they said they can not ship either....... Normally I would drive over to Buffalo and drop if off in the mail there. But under the current state of affairs, that's highly unlikely to happen soon enough........

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cmason1957 (May 5, 2020)

Shipping alcohol is a very difficult thing to do. However shipping marinade generally doesn't encounter many problems. In todays climate that may also prove difficult.


----------



## Dom Lausic (May 5, 2020)

Interesting...….. I wonder if vinaigrette would also work...….

Thanks for the suggestion! Our competition here in Ontario (AWO) has been cancelled. So I would love to be able to get a couple of wines out!


----------



## mainshipfred (May 5, 2020)

With UPS if you set up an account and create your own labels you just drop off the package and no questions are asked. I normally use antique green bottles so for the description of the contents I just say "green antique bottles". Has worked so far but no sure about crossing a border or how UPS works up there.


----------



## Dom Lausic (May 5, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> With UPS if you set up an account and create your own labels you just drop off the package and no questions are asked. I normally use antique green bottles so for the description of the contents I just say "green antique bottles". Has worked so far but no sure about crossing a border or how UPS works up there.


Yes. I think the border crossing will be my greatest challenge..... I think my best chance will be to try and ship one and see what happens...... I will also try another private shipping company and see what they say. Worst case scenario, I lose a bottle


----------



## Dom Lausic (May 5, 2020)

perhaps I'll even get lucky and rhi go will start to open up over the next few weeks! We'll see what happens!


----------

